# undoped union leaking



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

One of the apprentices did this. The union comes installed, without tape or dope on it. Instead of backing off the union and installing the cap, he installed the nipple and cap in the union. It started leaking a year later. If you want something done right, do it yourself.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Do you dope where the union seats together, not just the threads?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Usually, I like to lube the mating surface. Even though it technically isn't needed.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

10-4. I do to. I have seen flaws on the flange, bad mold, wut ever. Never hurts to add it on that surface as well.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

For all you Pex vs. copper types, this leak was on galvanized! I went out for free, because it was our shop that did it, and discovered several other problems, inside the mechanical room and the restaurant, so I ended up with a 5 hour service call.:thumbup:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

job done right. do it yourself!!!


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Atleast the mark on the nipple is still lined up with the arrow on the tank.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Atleast the mark on the nipple is still lined up with the arrow on the tank.


Yes, even though that isn't being used for the cold inlet!


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

i always dope inside the union too, but everyone that sees me do it always tells me its not neccessary, but its just habbit.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Putting a little lube on metal that touches metal never hurt nobody. Also doping the union threads acts like a never-seize and will let you break it apart in the future.


----------

